# Bought Cigars from COSTCO?



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

I was at Costco (in VA) yesterday and noticed that they sell premium cigars... I wasn't aware of that before. Mostly they had Altadis brands, RyJ's, Montes, H Upmanns, etc... and at some pretty good prices.

I was particularly interested in the box of 20 Onyx Reserve Robustos for $30

However I hesitated because the "humidor" they were stored in looked more like a plain old cabinet with a glass door. It had a big hole in the back and I didn't see any humidification device.
*
Has anyone bought cigars from Costco before? *

The prices seem right but if they are dried out and ruined then it doesn't really matter.

Someone in the Jungle must of bought some sticks there.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow, that sounds like a GREAT deal, but I wouldn't buy them if they're not stored in a humidor. If they were properly humidified, then yes, but otherwise... I would triple-check to see that they're in good condition.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Never heard of a Costco selling cigars before. At least not the one where I live anyway LOL.

I would be very wary as you didn't see any humidification device.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Never heard of a Costco selling cigars before. At least not the one where I live anyway LOL.
> 
> I would be very wary as you didn't see any humidification device.


Dustin, not sure where you are in relationship to Devin (SlimDiesel), but around the first of the year, he was telling me they had premiums at the Sam's Club he goes to. I know unless it was a LCdH, it probably wouldn't have much to interest you, but may be worth a look. 

The RH issue is an obvious problem, but if they have quick rotation, and you could be sure to get there on arrival day, it may be worth the chance.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've posted on Costco cigars in the past. They have a good return policy, so if they are not to your standards, just return them.

I was told that Costco's in Mexico sell Habanos.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

You may try it once, some of those large retailers can move product so fast, they may not have time to dry out. Also dont most stores HVAC systems keep the place around 58% humidity. I don't know if the price was right, and if they allowed you to check them at the store and if not correct return them asap, I might be persuaded to give it a go. Just my :2


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

drevim said:


> Dustin, not sure where you are in relationship to Devin (SlimDiesel), but around the first of the year, he was telling me they had premiums at the Sam's Club he goes to. I know unless it was a LCdH, it probably wouldn't have much to interest you, but may be worth a look.
> 
> The RH issue is an obvious problem, but if they have quick rotation, and you could be sure to get there on arrival day, it may be worth the chance.


Slim is about an hour and a half south of me and I swear to God I've never heard of a Costco selling stogies.... that's just amazing!!! We're starting to reach the masses LOL.

I might have to check out one down in Phoenix just to see it.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I have a Costco right near me, and I've NEVER seen cigars sold there. Maybe it's just because CT sucks (that's right, the only places we can smoke are outside and in our own houses, and possibly a cigar store). Either way, if they're quality sticks that aren't drying out, I'd go for 'em!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I havent seen any at Sam's or Costco in awhile. Back in the BOOM they sold them and some nice humidors also. I would say just check them out and if they are not up to the standards just return them. RJT


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

The one here in AL closest to me does. But it's a seasonal thing. Upcoming holidays and Father's Day.

Last year, had some nice humi's and a Monte gift pack w/ ashtray. Best part was after Christmas they marked the humis *way down*!! Picked up an oak finished 100 ct for $20.00 !!!!!!!!!!! It was $70-80 at peak shopping.

My :2


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Give it a shot. Return them if they're bad.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RJT said:


> I havent seen any at Sam's or Costco in awhile. Back in the BOOM they sold them and some nice humidors also. I would say just check them out and if they are not up to the standards just return them. RJT


The one I go to, the humdior is right next to cash registers, next the entrance of the liquor section. Costco wine is the best bang for the buck out there.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

cigar_040 said:


> The one here in AL closest to me does. But it's a seasonal thing. Upcoming holidays and Father's Day.
> 
> Last year, had some nice humi's and a Monte gift pack w/ ashtray. Best part was after Christmas they marked the humis *way down*!! Picked up an oak finished 100 ct for $20.00 !!!!!!!!!!! It was $70-80 at peak shopping.
> 
> My :2


Yea I would say the time of year might have something to do with it. RJT


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I live about a half a mile from the worlds largest Costco and I just got a $75.00 rebate check from them. I think that I'll take a little stroll down there this afternoon. If I don't get blown away by the wind storm that on its way, I'll report back.

-Steve


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses. I'll probably pick something up the next time I'm at Costco and I'll be sure to let everone know how it goes.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

The cigars are sealed with humi packs in them.




replicant 



A Costco whore.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

StogieGuy said:


> I was at Costco (in VA) yesterday and noticed that they sell premium cigars...


Which one?

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

as long as the return policy is solid,i would.A great box of smokes for 30 
$!


----------



## magicsmoke (Jun 4, 2006)

I once bought some King Edward [blush] but locally they have stopped stocking even those, cut the cigarette stock back, and as far as I know have never stocked booze (which is a UT state monopoly of sorts). No cigars on the website, though the state tax here would kill any deal their huge purchasing power might leverage. The website has Chateau Lafite Rothschild 1983 at $2,999.99 and Chateau d'Yquem Sauternes 1986 at $2,799.99 (6 litres and 5 litres respectively [smirk] so not as bad as it sounds).


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I've posted on Costco cigars in the past. They have a good return policy, so if they are not to your standards, just return them.
> 
> I was told that Costco's in Mexico sell Habanos.


Does the Costco in Mass sell cigars ???

I have never seen them there.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

i love costco, but i've never seen cigars there. well even if the sticks are dry, for 30 bucks for a box, i'd go ahead and put em in the humi and wait a couple months


----------



## DruLeeParsec (Nov 3, 2006)

Quick Newbie Question: If they were too dry from being in a display case without RH control would letting them sit in a humidor for a month or so fix that? Or are the cigars permanently damaged?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I may have to stop at my costco and check it out for stogies.. I'd assume that they were found in the tobacco cage with the cigs and chew?
Scott


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DruLeeParsec said:


> Quick Newbie Question: If they were too dry from being in a display case without RH control would letting them sit in a humidor for a month or so fix that? Or are the cigars permanently damaged?


It would depend on how long they were there and what the RH was in the store, among other things. Too many factors involved to say for sure whether or not they would be permanently damaged.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> I may have to stop at my costco and check it out for stogies.. I'd assume that they were found in the tobacco cage with the cigs and chew?
> Scott


i think it depends. some costco's have it in the cage but i've seen them by the wine section as well.
also, i second their return policy... can't go wrong with costco returns


----------



## drawfour (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like they don't advertise the cigars on their website at all. I went to www.costco.com and searched for "cigar". All I got were two hits for some nice looking leather cigar chairs.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I've seen cigars at a Costco in Manassas, but nothing that caught my eye. Maybe this is a Virginia thing?


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ill check out the costco nearby in Lake Zurich or Schaumburg this week. 

I dont see any issues with the storage conditions as long as the boxes are wrapped in plastic and stock is turned frequently. Once wrapped, the boxes tend to hold moisture for a good amount of time. Absent shrink wrap, I would probably pass.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

omowasu said:


> Ill check out the costco nearby in Lake Zurich or Schaumburg this week.
> 
> I dont see any issues with the storage conditions as long as the boxes are wrapped in plastic and stock is turned frequently. Once wrapped, the boxes tend to hold moisture for a good amount of time. Absent shrink wrap, I would probably pass.


Please let me know, I live 10 minutes from one and work 10 minutes from the other.


----------



## HVACMAN (Apr 27, 2006)

The Clearwater Costco here in Florida has a similar humidor that stocks Monte Cristo, Romeo and Julieta, and less expensive ones such as La Finca and Jose Martis? they are all a good cigar!


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

RGD said:


> Which one?
> 
> Ron


Crystal City/Pentagon


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

I have Sams Club and BJs Wholesale Club in my area. Nothing there.


----------



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

mastershogun said:


> i think it depends. some costco's have it in the cage but i've seen them by the wine section as well.
> also, i second their return policy... can't go wrong with costco returns


These weren't with the rest of the tobacco. I checked there first and only saw machine made smokes (Phillies and Garcia Vegas).

These were in a cabinet/humidor between the entrance and the registers. Obviously this is probably different from store to store.


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

yakc130 said:


> I have Sams Club and BJs Wholesale Club in my area. Nothing there.


The Sam's on the Northside of SA carries cigars. The cigars had good prices too, but like others here have said, there wasn't any type of humidity device either.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

I have purchased H.Uppman Vintage Cammies and HdM Dark Sumatra from our local Sam's Club and they were packed with a humi pouch. Smoked just fine.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Returned a few minutes ago from my Costco (Manassas) recon. Sure enough there is a large display cab full of sticks:

H. Upmann
RyJ
Montecristo
Nat Sherman
and some others that I didn't recognize. There is a large humidifier, similar to a cigar oasis, present but I didn't see an indicator anywhere. I think that they are moving boxes because they had a whole bunch of boxes stacked up behind the cab.

Charles


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

at the costco up my way they said they sell humis w/ samplers around the holidays.....hmmm


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Our Costco has them in Delaware. I don't remember what they have, but it wasn't much. I'll have to go back and check.

Bill


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I bought some Montecristo Tubos in there a few years ago. They weren't dried out but...well...they were Montecristo Tubos. Not very good.


----------



## Sigarz (Jul 29, 2006)

i got some Punch gars at Sams club in florida last easter. they were sealied tight in aplastic bag not bad, good price...not sure what type of Punch though...Ill prbly stick to the B&M and online though.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I can verify that our Costco (Norwalk, CT) now sells cigars. They weren't even in a box trying to look like a humidor, but they were some quality sticks (mostly Monte's and H. Uppmans, and a few RyJ's). Overall, not a huge selection, although there is a box of 14 Uppmans that come with their own humi. It's a nice start, now they need to build a WALK-IN HUMI!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Be careful on the return policy, it may not include tobacco or alcohol products. I know state law says Alcohol isn't returnable.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

none in the northridge, california costco...


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I think it may be tough to find a Costco that sell cigars in California. Too many hurdles...cheaper not to even try.


----------



## jinny (Sep 30, 2006)

hornitosmonster said:


> I think it may be tough to find a Costco that sell cigars in California. Too many hurdles...cheaper not to even try.


true...

I don't smoke cigs so I never look in that section, but i was there to get my 50 roll pack of toilet paper, so I thought I'd check.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Be careful on the return policy, it may not include tobacco or alcohol products. I know state law says Alcohol isn't returnable.


My sis-in-law works at Costco and she said that everything is returnable at anytime except tires and software.(disclaimer: I didnt specifically ask her about cigars or alcohol so what Greerzilla says above may be true.) She was telling me that there are a few guys who bring back their lawnmowers every spring and return them for a new one. People bring back clothes, sneakers ect. even after years of wearing them for a full refund. Even Plasma TV's are brought back after a few years and people use the refund towards an upgrade. You dont even have to have the sales receipt because your listed in there database.


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Went to a Costco near me on a visitor pass. They told me that they don't sell cigars anymore because they weren't selling very well.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Costco has one of the best Return Policies. almost anything can returned at anytime. Computers and software excluded.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Quint said:


> My sis-in-law works at Costco and she said that everything is returnable at anytime except tires and software.(disclaimer: I didnt specifically ask her about cigars or alcohol so what Greerzilla says above may be true.) She was telling me that there are a few guys who bring back their lawnmowers every spring and return them for a new one. People bring back clothes, sneakers ect. even after years of wearing them for a full refund. Even Plasma TV's are brought back after a few years and people use the refund towards an upgrade. You dont even have to have the sales receipt because your listed in there database.


I don't know specifically about cigars... but I know alcohol isn't returnable because of state law... according to the sign at Sam's and other stores. I know this isn't costco, and I know costco has the best policy regarding returns, but even they can't get around the law.

Just be careful about relying on returning. :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quint said:


> My sis-in-law works at Costco and she said that everything is returnable at anytime except tires and software.(disclaimer: I didnt specifically ask her about cigars or alcohol so what Greerzilla says above may be true.) She was telling me that there are a few guys who bring back their lawnmowers every spring and return them for a new one. People bring back clothes, sneakers ect. even after years of wearing them for a full refund. Even Plasma TV's are brought back after a few years and people use the refund towards an upgrade. You dont even have to have the sales receipt because your listed in there database.


Dont go to Costco much. But wow !!!

That is a great return policy.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Dont go to Costco much. But wow !!!
> 
> That is a great return policy.


You're missing out. The Waltham store is incredible.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

None yet in Alabama.......... 

Still early though, might check back in a couple of weeks........


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

Here in Atlanta they have a cabinet Humidor but it only had RyJ, Upmann, and Montes. Passed on all of those, but I did pick up a really nice Upmann Aniv. Humi (300ct) for $50.00!


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I think I'll need to stop by again and see what they have. Would like to get some goods!


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

Do any of the Costco's in the Dallas area have anything other than machine rolled? I went to the one in Duncanville or DeSoto this morning with no luck.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

czartim said:


> Do any of the Costco's in the Dallas area have anything other than machine rolled? I went to the one in Duncanville or DeSoto this morning with no luck.


I suppose I might pick up that old fashioned device, the telephone, and have an answer in about 2 minutes... :bn


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Was at the costco in college park, MD Thursday. They had a table near the front door with all the boxes of cigars laying on it. Farely close to the front door heater. Wasn't sure if they were a good deal but might have to go back and check them out again.

While I was looking at them, I ended up talking with a gentleman that was helping me decide which was the best deal. He said he normally gets several boxes to give as gifts. I mentioned this site and he said he would check us out. Hope he makes it here


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Im headin to the Costco in Lake Zurich in about an hour, Ill post my results shortly.


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> I suppose I might pick up that old fashioned device, the telephone, and have an answer in about 2 minutes... :bn


Me: I'm looking for hand-rolled cigars, might be listed as premiums.
Employee: I believe all of our cigars are hand rolled.
Me: Could you tell me what brands you have in stock?
Employee: Let's see....we have Swisher Sweet, King Edwards, Garcia y Vega...Are those the premiums you're looking for?

That's why I posted my question here. :fu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't recall seeing cigars at Costco, now I have go check it out - argghh! Thanks guys.

Oh, and I agree - best return policy around, although they changed it for computers since people were abusing it...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

czartim said:


> Me: I'm looking for hand-rolled cigars, might be listed as premiums.
> Employee: I believe all of our cigars are hand rolled.
> Me: Could you tell me what brands you have in stock?
> Employee: Let's see....we have Swisher Sweet, King Edwards, Garcia y Vega...Are those the premiums you're looking for?


Hahahahaha... remember, hand-rolled cigars come with plastic tips in packs of 5, and also come in a variety of flavors!!!!!


----------



## czartim (May 22, 2005)

I just called all of the Costco's in the Dallas area. There are NO hand-rolled cigars or humidors at the North Texas Costco's. Now I'm bummed. I was looking forward to a $30 box of Onyx and maybe a new humi.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Im headin to the Costco in Lake Zurich in about an hour, Ill post my results shortly.


Lake Zurich had the usual White Owls, etc but no premiums. Oh well, was worth a shot.


----------

